# Taller than me!!! Couple of great shots...



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

My sister and I caught some standing shots us... with our babies. Callahan is such a lazy butt! He never stands at his full height for pics... uggh... only when he is hyper lol. Jade always stretches to her full height... its so cute. Anyway here ya go

Callahan 9 months









Jade 9 months


















Guera- "Ma... look what he's dooooing!" He loves to drink from the sink...








Nessa


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They got so big!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Neat pictures! 

Uallis stood up on my boyfriend yesterday...My boyfriend is like 6'1 and Uallis was at about face level with him. It does make for neat pictures.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Great pics!! I can't believe how much taller Callahan is than Jade...
And I just LOVE the drinking out of the sink one...I guess it's better than drinking out of the toilet! I can't imagine having a dane...it's hard enough for me to find places that are high enough to be out of reach of Zoe...you can't hide anything from a dane!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Great Shots Nessa!!! I haven't done that with Otis in a while...not so sure I can hold him up anymore lol 
I wanna see you do that in about another year


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures and I just love the one of them sitting next to each other.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Awesome pics! 

I've recentally fallen in love with Danes all over again, thanks to a little five month black Dane named Max...he is such the goofiest, sweetest, well behaved, giant of a dog and all of the other Dane's I've met have been too. It is just so funny when he runs because he's big (86lbs and when he jumps up is head level to me and I'm 5'7") and so uncordinated that he ends up tripping over his own feet. LOL 

How much do they typically eat for maitenence? Max is eating about six - eight cups a day, but he is a growing puppy on Science Diet. :/


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome shots Nessa!!! I know Callahan is taller than Jade, but is your sister taller than you and that's why it looks like such an big difference between the two?


----------



## proudpugglemommy (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow, they're HUGE! What beautiful dogs. I love Callahan's polkadottedness.


----------



## LuvBoxers (Oct 30, 2008)

*great pictures*


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Those collars on the hooks in the background look like belts! LOL

Beautiful giant dogs


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

StarfishSaving said:


> *Those collars on the hooks in the background look like belts! LOL*
> 
> Beautiful giant dogs


Oh LOL!!! HaHa! That is what everyone says! Callahan's is the biggest lol! He doesnt fit in any of the collars at the Pet Stores or Walmart or Target any more hehe. 


















I guess that is the only downside to having a dane, you have to really look for good collars to fit them! I was looking online for a real leather collar for him and they were 50 + dollars... so James and I went to the local Flea Market and found that real leather collar for only 20 dollars!!! 

I recently got those Preventix collars from the vet for them because my neighbor recently got 2 shelter Boxers that brought an abundance of TICKS into his yard and they began passing into mine UGGGH! Ewww! I found one crawling on Jade so I FREAKED and got the collars to add with thier K9 Advantix... Thankfully those collars are big sized!
Nessa


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ugh ticks  The advantix collars worked great 4 us Nessa, had to use them on top of the frontline plus though 
Great pics Nessa, I too want to see u do that with Callahan in a year LOL


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Dieselsmama said:


> Ugh ticks  The advantix collars worked great 4 us Nessa, had to use them on top of the frontline plus though
> Great pics Nessa, I too want to see u do that with Callahan in a year LOL


At first I used Frontline... then Frontline Plus and niether worked that great at all! for us... ugggh! It was stressful. So we found K9 Advantix and it helped very much... then the neighbor adopted the dogs... and well they brought ticks over... but he is getting it under control thank doG!
Nessa


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

They going to eat you soon! xD

I love the little dog smiling in the last photo! LOL


----------



## Snoopified (Nov 6, 2008)

Great pics Nessa!!!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

blackrose said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> I've recentally fallen in love with Danes all over again, thanks to a little five month black Dane named Max...he is such the goofiest, sweetest, well behaved, giant of a dog and all of the other Dane's I've met have been too. It is just so funny when he runs because he's big (86lbs and when he jumps up is head level to me and I'm 5'7") and so uncordinated that he ends up tripping over his own feet. LOL
> 
> How much do they typically eat for maitenence? Max is eating about six - eight cups a day, but he is a growing puppy on Science Diet. :/


They are the sweetest dogs... 
Right now they are eating 6 1/2 cups a day, they will be moving to 8 and then back down to 6... as recommended by a breeder I know, during their growing is when they eat the most and then when they are done with it... they slow down on the amount hehe. I really dont like Science Diet at all... but if it is working for that baby then great!
Nessa


----------



## I_love_my_poopers (Oct 29, 2008)

They are soooooo cute!!! and big. Someday i want to get a great dane. Once we move into a perminant home "years from now" im gonna ask they hubbs. Hehe.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, I certainly hope they are NOT into "counter surfing" Wouldn't take much effort on their parts, would it? LOL


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Great photos of your crew.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Inga said:


> Well, I certainly hope they are NOT into "counter surfing" Wouldn't take much effort on their parts, would it? LOL


LOL! No Inga I'm happy to say they have never been counter surfers LOL! We've got the whole crew trained against that . Callahan will come up and just rest his chin on the counter every now and then... but they know not to grab anything. LOL
Nessa


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Callahan 9 months


HAHA,Nessa he is gona be taller than me and im 6ft2!!!!!!


----------



## musicmom116 (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG those are big dogs, but awesome looking. How much do they weigh?


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

musicmom116 said:


> OMG those are big dogs, but awesome looking. How much do they weigh?


Callahan weighs about 120-125 and Jade is about 105-110... I havent been able to get to the Vet's office in a while so I'm just going by how much they weighed last time. I dont know if they weigh more now LOL! 
Callahan is almost 34 inches tall and Jade is 30 1/2 inches tall.
Nessa


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

My gosh, they sure have grown since the last time I was here! lol


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

wow.i can't believe the difference in your doggies since they were pups! they both are so beautiful and BIGGGGGGGGGGGGG! awesome !


----------

